# Confixx Premium 2003; User Path



## exitboy (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe bei Confixx Premium 2003 auf meinem Server. Dort habe ich als Reseller Kunden angelegt. Diese müssen ja nun über SSH irgendwo zu erreichen sein. Hat jemand eine Idee wo die liegen könnten?


----------



## exitboy (19. Juni 2005)

passwd file öffnen war die Antwort ... nur wen es interessiert 

da stehen alle Pfad angaben drin. Hab ich jetzt selber rausgefunden hehe.


----------

